# I just turned 50 & can't get enough!



## Gabey (Feb 20, 2013)

I just turned 50 and I think I am hornier now than when I was a teenager! My wife of 18 years doesn't help - she is gorgeous and extremely sexy to me. When I was a teen, I would fantasize about having sex with her type - I couldn't have done better. We go at it 2-3 times a week and I still feel I want more.

I tried hobbies and things to take my mind off the urges, but they don't help. No matter what I do, I find myself thinking about doing her. When I have sex dreams or fantasize, she is in them.

We have 2 teens in the house (she always says that we should have 12 with my sex drive), so our frequency would probably be higher. As with most wives I know, she can't keep up with me and I know it must be annoying sometimes, although she hardly ever shows it.

Do others have this problem and what have you done about it?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Gabey said:


> I just turned 50 and I think I am hornier now than when I was a teenager! My wife of 18 years doesn't help - she is gorgeous and extremely sexy to me. When I was a teen, I would fantasize about having sex with her type - I couldn't have done better. We go at it 2-3 times a week and I still feel I want more.
> 
> I tried hobbies and things to take my mind off the urges, but they don't help. No matter what I do, I find myself thinking about doing her. When I have sex dreams or fantasize, she is in them.
> 
> ...


Problem? What problem? Oh by the way quit bragging.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gabey (Feb 20, 2013)

Not bragging. Just like it can be a problem to be LD, just trying to see how others with HD handle it.

I thought my drive would lessen with age.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

By dating Rosey Palms. At least your wife appears to be obliging you, go with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Gabey said:


> I just turned 50 and I think I am hornier now than when I was a teenager! My wife of 18 years doesn't help - she is gorgeous and extremely sexy to me. When I was a teen, I would fantasize about having sex with her type - I couldn't have done better. We go at it 2-3 times a week and I still feel I want more.
> 
> I tried hobbies and things to take my mind off the urges, but they don't help. No matter what I do, I find myself thinking about doing her. When I have sex dreams or fantasize, she is in them.
> 
> ...


My H refers to me as a teenage boy I am so horny. Sex happens pretty much every day for us. He slightly struggles to keep up with me. I'm 44 and he is 52. He obliges me for that I am grateful. 

However I think I also might have a problem if I only got it 3 times a week. I understand where you are coming from. But with all the sexless men and women on TAM, I always try to be sensitive to them. You don't really have a problem. Just rub one out on the days you don't get it.


----------



## Stuckinrut (Feb 24, 2013)

Gabey yes it is a problem because the LD person holds your happiness in their hands. I hope to god my drive goes down and soon. I am barely able to keep my sanity at times. I am mid 30s and hope to have the drive of a 80 year old soon then I wont have to beg anymore.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Gabey said:


> I just turned 50 and I think I am hornier now than when I was a teenager! My wife of 18 years doesn't help - she is gorgeous and extremely sexy to me. When I was a teen, I would fantasize about having sex with her type - I couldn't have done better. We go at it 2-3 times a week and I still feel I want more.
> 
> I tried hobbies and things to take my mind off the urges, but they don't help. No matter what I do, I find myself thinking about doing her. When I have sex dreams or fantasize, she is in them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabey (Feb 20, 2013)

LoriC said:


> My H refers to me as a teenage boy I am so horny. Sex happens pretty much every day for us. He slightly struggles to keep up with me. I'm 44 and he is 52. He obliges me for that I am grateful.
> 
> However I think I also might have a problem if I only got it 3 times a week. I understand where you are coming from. But with all the sexless men and women on TAM, I always try to be sensitive to them. You don't really have a problem. Just rub one out on the days you don't get it.


I don't think "rubbing it out" will help. Ejaculation satisfies me for the day and then I'm hornier than ever the next day. Being so horny all the time can be a distraction to other things in life and sometimes I need to calm this beast inside me. I'm so glad that my wife is all I think about, because this could be real trouble in regards to affairs.

I wish I could give some of this drive to your husband!


----------



## Gabey (Feb 20, 2013)

Stuckinrut said:


> Gabey yes it is a problem because the LD person holds your happiness in their hands. I hope to god my drive goes down and soon. I am barely able to keep my sanity at times. I am mid 30s and hope to have the drive of a 80 year old soon then I wont have to beg anymore.


I wouldn't say the wife is LD, she's a normal woman. I hope you are not like me because I can't see my drive being low by the time I'm 80.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

You don't come across as bragging at all and be wary of others telling you to be greatful for what you have because they have less.

My partner is in his 50's and still enjoys daily sex, age is no barrier and I know of 70 year olds that still have healthy drives.

So to your issue, have you ever masturbated in front of your wife? It can be good in a few ways, clearly you get some release from it but it can also be a huge turn on for women. She sounds like a woman with normal drive so you don't have LD issues. A DIY show for her means you are both engaging in an act so it isn't like you are off in the bathroom solo.
She may even join in if you are lucky.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Gabey said:


> As with most wives I know, she can't keep up with me and I know it must be annoying sometimes, although she hardly ever shows it.
> 
> Do others have this problem and what have you done about it?


What problem? Your sex frequency is right at the average. Although you indicate you want more, you aren't actually saying that the wife is turning you down or acting put upon. 

So why aren't you doing more? I'm 54 and we're averaging about 9 times a week. She would like more than that at certain times in her monthly cycle, and less at other times. So we also do as *Holland* recommends above.


----------



## RickyC (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, at least I am not alone. At 49, I too find my sex drive is stronger now than at any point. Maybe the T-therapy has helped, but the lack of sex in the marriage has been happening for awhile. I think I finally just woke up from a 10 year coma. The last few years have been pitiful - less than 6x a year. Lots of self-imposed "hand-therapy." We have two kids also, both teens. I have tried to talk to her and tell her what I need - even lowering myself to the point of "just every once in awhile," or perhaps a hand job of her own. Anything would help the marriage. Nothing seems to sink in. The lack of has causd my anxiety to triple. I went to see a therapist for some medication and he told me to hire a lawyer, move out and start over. We went to a marriage counselor who said it really looks like we are so disconnected, not sure the marriage can be saved. I tried to explain that years of no physical contact leads to no or little emotional connection, is this my fault? I am close to leaving. I hate to say this, but I need an outlet for a quickie every once in awhile. I am not sure that even if we split if I want to get back in a relationship. Geez, I'm rambling now. I am overloaded mentally so much I am only sleeping 3-4 hours a night (for years)... too much more, I could write a damn book unfortunately.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm going to go go with normal. I'm 54 and I still can't get enough. I think the idea of less sex with age is a physical one. I mean things like "low T" and ED and many others can affect you the older you get. I mean I'm not physically the way I used to be, but the wife isn't either. But as far as mentally, I'm always ready to go. The way I figure it, I ain't getting any younger so I'm trying to enjoy it now as much as I can before it's too late.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

RickyC said:


> Well, at least I am not alone. At 49, I too find my sex drive is stronger now than at any point. Maybe the T-therapy has helped, but the lack of sex in the marriage has been happening for awhile. I think I finally just woke up from a 10 year coma. The last few years have been pitiful - less than 6x a year. Lots of self-imposed "hand-therapy." We have two kids also, both teens. I have tried to talk to her and tell her what I need - even lowering myself to the point of "just every once in awhile," or perhaps a hand job of her own. Anything would help the marriage. Nothing seems to sink in. The lack of has causd my anxiety to triple. I went to see a therapist for some medication and he told me to hire a lawyer, move out and start over. We went to a marriage counselor who said it really looks like we are so disconnected, not sure the marriage can be saved. I tried to explain that years of no physical contact leads to no or little emotional connection, is this my fault? I am close to leaving. I hate to say this, but I need an outlet for a quickie every once in awhile. I am not sure that even if we split if I want to get back in a relationship. Geez, I'm rambling now. I am overloaded mentally so much I am only sleeping 3-4 hours a night (for years)... too much more, I could write a damn book unfortunately.


:-(. If only your wife could read this. Once upon a time my H could have written this and if I saw it I think it would have broken my heart. I used to be in this very boat. But no more. I don't know your story Ricky so forgive me if you have mentioned this already. Have you spoken with her?


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, it was always a problem and then the WB (wayward b**ch) gives it away to some POS. His day is gunna come sooner than he expects.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Wiserforit said:


> What problem? Your sex frequency is right at the average. Although you indicate you want more, you aren't actually saying that the wife is turning you down or acting put upon.
> 
> So why aren't you doing more? I'm 54 and we're averaging about 9 times a week. She would like more than that at certain times in her monthly cycle, and less at other times. So we also do as *Holland* recommends above.


9 times a week!!!! - what planet are you on? And when is the next space coach out of Dodge?????


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Holland said:


> You don't come across as bragging at all and be wary of others telling you to be greatful for what you have because they have less.
> 
> My partner is in his 50's and still enjoys daily sex, age is no barrier and I know of 70 year olds that still have healthy drives.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

Great advise from Holland...once again


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Horizon said:


> 9 times a week!!!! - what planet are you on? And when is the next space coach out of Dodge?????


Not sure what the Dodge reference is.

But my guess is that Wiser is on the same planet that many of us are on. 9 times a week is perfectly doable and enjoyable.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Holland said:


> Not sure what the Dodge reference is.
> 
> But my guess is that Wiser is on the same planet that many of us are on. 9 times a week is perfectly doable and enjoyable.


As in "Dodge City" - an expression from a western movie as in let's get out of here and get some of that 9 times a week junk you are on.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

I kind of wondered if being an athlete made a difference, because I have never been with anyone except athletes and all of them were into at least daily sex. 

Turns out research does demonstrate so. There's genetics and environmental factors too of course, but this is one thing you can do to improve things. 

When I broke my leg in six places and went through a series of operations I wasn't exercising. Got fatter than I ever had in my whole life and something happened to me that was enormously embarassing: I got tired during sex and had to catch my breath!


----------

